

The perfect standing hacker desk - elliottcable
http://flickr.com/photos/elliottcable/sets/72157627098380256
I’ve been planning this workstation for a <i>long</i> time, researching all the perfect equipment and options.<p>There’s more information in the Flickr “set comments.” Also, watch the videos: these Anthro desks adjust <i>electrically</i>. I just press a button!
======
elliottcable
For those interested, here’s the involved equipment:

• Anthro Corp’s “Elevate Adjusta” desk, [http://www.anthro.com/computer-
furniture.aspx?desk=elevate-a...](http://www.anthro.com/computer-
furniture.aspx?desk=elevate-adjusta)

• Mac Pro, Apple 27″ LCDs

• a Monitors in Motion “Boa III” fully-adjustable triple-monitor arm,
<http://www.monitorsinmotion.com/products/boa#boa_iii>

• a GelPro Plush standing mat,
<http://www.gelpro.com/page/gelpro_plush_styles>

• an old Drobo for storage (I’ll be replacing this soon)

Since the videos there, it’s been updated with:

• Denon AVR-3310CI receiver

• Martin Logan “Source” freestanding speakers

• Martin Logan “Dynamo 700” mini-sub

• a shitty printer

• a shitty shredder (under the desk)

• a shitty minifridge (also under the desk)

 _Edits:_ Fuck Hacker News’s terrible fucking formatting system. JUST GIVE US
FUCKING MARKDOWN.

~~~
cytzol
Let me ask you about those monitors!

I'm running 3x17-inch portrait monitors in the same configuration (turnable
3-monitor stand), and while I'd love more space to work with, I once tried a
22-inch monitor in the middle and the height of the thing was daunting enough
that I couldn't keep the entire screen in my field of view at once. I can't
imagine doing that with a 27-inch, let alone three of them. Is it something
that you just have to get used to, or are you just sitting/standing really far
back?

------
PatrickTulskie
I love your rig. If I worked from home as much as you do, I'd probably go the
same route.

~~~
elliottcable
Actually, I’m moving all of this into an office in the next month or so, and
renting out this last room.

